# fedor vs big tim



## spitfire

Im surprised no one has mentioned this fight. Fedor is fighting Tim Silvia. M1 globel and affliction clothing are promoting it. It will be the first time Fedor has fought in america. Very few in the states seem to know who he is . Man they are in for a surprise . Fedor will wipe the floor with big ol timmy.Its got an excellent support card as well. Will get back to ya with the details, unless some beats me to it. The fights on mid july ppv. july 19 i think.


----------



## West Fight Company

spitfire said:


> im surprised no one has mentioned this fight.fedor is fighting tim silvia. m1 globel and affliction clothing are promoting it. it will be the first time fedor has fought in america.very few in the states seem to know who he is . man they are in for a surprise . fedor will wipe the floor with big ol timmy.:fight:its got an excellent support card as well. will get back to ya with the details, unless some beats me to it. the fights on mid june ppv. june 19 i think.


Got a link to the website for it buddy?


----------



## spitfire

West Fight Company said:


> Got a link to the website for it buddy?


its on a few sites now . if you type in fedor vs tim silvia or you can use the link below. :fight:

http://www.mmascraps.com/

http://www.mmaforum.com/hdnet-fights/36238-affliction-banned-discussion-thread.html


----------



## marc

I heard something about this a while a go and forgot about it, so has Sylvia left the UFC then or are the allowing him to fight outside it?

Fedor win by what ever the hell he feels like btw!


----------



## marc

Nicked the line up from mmaforum.com

Main Card Bouts:

[27-1-0] Fedor Emelianenko vs. Tim Sylvia [24-4-0]

[21-5-0] Josh Barnett vs. Pedro Rizzo [16-7-0]

[29-5-0] Ben Rothwell vs. Andrei Arlovski [12-5-0]

[29-7-0] Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Mike Whitehead [21-5-0]

[20-5-0] Matt Lindland vs. Fabio Negao [8-3-0]

----------

Preliminary Bouts:

[13-3-0] Aleksander Emelianenko vs. Paul Buentello [23-10-0]

[9-7-0] Savant Young vs. Mark Hominick [15-8-0]

[9-8-0] Justin Levens vs. Ray Lazama [5-5-0]

[9-1-0] J.J. Ambrose vs. Patrick Speight [6-0-0]

[15-5-1] Mike Pyle vs. Brett Cooper [7-4-0]

Thats a damn good card Fedor, Sylvia, Arlovski, Rizzo, Lindland, Babalu, Barnett better than some UFC cards...mike whithead is on a monster win streak and hasnt lost since 2006 and that was too 'the Dean of mean'


----------



## davy

Yeah there are some serious names on that card! Should be a wicked night. Great opportunity for Tim to prove a lot of people wrong but I can't see it happening, Fedor all the way surely... I've also heard Randy Couture say he'll fight Fedor anytime /anywhere, that'd be huge!


----------



## spitfire

davy said:


> Yeah there are some serious names on that card! Should be a wicked night. Great opportunity for Tim to prove a lot of people wrong but I can't see it happening, Fedor all the way surely... I've also heard Randy Couture say he'll fight Fedor anytime /anywhere, that'd be huge!


coutures court case will come to a conclusion very soon i believe. i cant see how he can get out of his contract with the ufc with out paying a huge amount of cash or finishing his contract with another two fights which he was contracted to do. i think he will lose the case and end up paying to get out of it.

then roll on the fedor v couture fight which i predict will happen before the end of the year. couture would i believe be able top adapt a lot better than most to enable him to deal with fedors strength and ability. heres the but. . but i think still, fedor will beat couture. although couture will be able to give fedor a real fight.

i think the fight that fedor should have again is arona. that was a real close fight. fedor still won out though because of his determination stamina and brutal punching power. he ground arona down. any way the sum of all that is that fedor beats silvia, couture gets out of contract and fights fedor before year out ,with fedor winning. . then who does fedor fight now the u.s.a know him.


----------



## LWB

Is this going to be available in the UK? I've come to hate watching fights on the PC now!


----------



## davy

No idea about where you can watch it, will keep an eye out though. Saw some promo for this fight & Sylvia looked huge even next to Fedor! Tim came across very cool & confident while Fedor looked, dare I say it, a little nervous... I've only seen a few full Fedor fights where he was absolutley brutal but I haven't seen much of his 'outside the ring' persona so didn't know if this was his normal behaviour. Maybe the US bright lights got to him?


----------



## marc

Andrei Arlovski has signed with Affliction now too, there getting some big names cant wait for this one


----------



## megatron2

Fedor will armbar him to hell imo


----------



## spitfire

davy said:


> No idea about where you can watch it, will keep an eye out though. Saw some promo for this fight & Sylvia looked huge even next to Fedor! Tim came across very cool & confident while Fedor looked, dare I say it, a little nervous... I've only seen a few full Fedor fights where he was absolutley brutal but I haven't seen much of his 'outside the ring' persona so didn't know if this was his normal behaviour. Maybe the US bright lights got to him?


ive seen a fair few fedor fights. hes fought much bigger guys than tim. check out the hong man choi fight, he must at least seven ft . re tim lookin nervous, no way. hes the coolest dude aronud. even when he wins his expresion doesnt change.

he will beat the crap out of tim. having said that i would like to see fedor tested as he was when he fought ricardo arona.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG

I actually think Tim will test Fedor, fedor hasnt fought for a little while and tim is good at using his size to his advantage. I think Fedor will finish the fight or Tim will win a decision


----------



## rob

josh barnett is a beast aswell, think he had a steroid thing and him and dana fell out. Absolute monster though he should do well.


----------



## spitfire

Amazingly ive never seen him fight me thinks. Im gonna catch up.


----------



## Cha$e

I think Fedor is going to win this fight but i hope Big Tim comes in to fight and the fight lasts more than a round. I think Fedor has the more rounded game knowing that he hits hard and is a numerous time ***** world champion.

The whoel card is stacked and i'll be watching it over the UFC card.


----------



## rob

its the same night as the St Pierre card isnt it? Him against Fitch should be a great fight.

but yeah this card is very very good, affliction have done well. Ill go out on a limb and say that tims guna do it. All signs point to Fedor but tim is huge and his reach could play a factor, although people call him sloppy fact is he can knock anyone for six if he connects


----------



## rob

no wait its on the silva night isnt it? im chatting bollocks


----------



## Cha$e

CageRage said:


> no wait its on the silva night isnt it? im chatting bollocks


Yep on the Silva fight night where he fights Irvin

I still think Fedor will take this after watching all of his Pride fights especially the ones against Big Nog * where Fedor absolutely man handled him * i dont see what Big Tim bring to the table other than a big reach * which if Fedor gets inside becomes more or less null and void *

Cant wait for the card as i've said the best heavyweight card ever in the history of MMA with some very promising fights. The only thing im not keen on is the new title belt thats on offer in the fight between Tim and Fedor but other than that in the words of Big John BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## unholy_hero

Can't wait for this now.

Should be a great fight.


----------



## NLG

Big Tim is gonna be a challenge insofar as he can knock Fedor out if he lands. But thats it, imo.

Fedor is too quick and just too well rounded, and the minute this hits the floor Tim is history.

I think Fedor can take something out of the Hong Man Choi fight (who would have thought this would be said of that fight in any context ever????!!!) cos Choi is a 7 foot 2 inch, 360lbs beastie that hits hard and is difficult to take down purely on account of his Godzillaness. So Tims approach and only tactical advantage over Fedor is something Fedor has proves he can cope with.

Lets also not forget that Fedor beat a prime Cro Cop back when Mirko was a top 3 HW and a master sprawl and brawler. I believe Mirko is roughly 10 times as dangerous as Tim on the feet and alot more mobile, so i just cannot see Tim winning this fight.

Sorry Tim!


----------



## NLG

Oh, and the other fight rock too!!!!

I think Barnett NEEDS to fight Fedor.


----------



## spitfire

The only way tim could win is be very lucky and knock Fedor out. i just dont think that will happen. Fedor will beat him standing and take Tim to ground at leasure and beat the crap out of him followed by a tap out. Cant wait.

Upsets do happen though, but i doubt it.

Unholy hero.. thanks for traing with us at gracie barra. Will see you again soon.


----------



## unholy_hero

No worries mate.


----------



## West Fight Company

im looking forward to seeing Aleksander Emelianenko fight - he seems to be a gypsy version of his brother.

Fedor to win by - beating the absolute piss out of Sylvia for being such a monumental turd.


----------



## West Fight Company

PS - Unholy hero .... your signature is wrong mate - should be spelt Wanderlei

:rofl:


----------



## spitfire

West Fight Company said:


> im looking forward to seeing Aleksander Emelianenko fight - he seems to be a gypsy version of his brother.
> 
> Fedor to win by - beating the absolute piss out of Sylvia for being such a monumental turd.


Aparently brother Alexsander, is a fun guy. Hes been in prison for bank a job and is in with gangsters etc. Theirs another one or two brothers as well i believe.


----------



## elliot

that Aleks has crazy hands, really like his style. its weird that hes probably the best counter to his brother aswell more so than Tim is, be a great dream match up if they stopped being girls and fought each other


----------



## Cha$e

spitfire said:


> Aparently brother Alexsander, is a fun guy. Hes been in prison for bank a job and is in with gangsters etc. Theirs another one or two brothers as well i believe.


Mafia connections is what has been said. If you look at Alex before his fights he just looks spaced out, totally relaxed but as soon as the bell rings he is an animal.


----------



## CAGEFIGHTER CLOTHING

Is the silva fight on tv or not any1 now thanks


----------



## Cha$e

CAGEFIGHTER CLOTHING said:


> Is the silva fight on tv or not any1 now thanks


In america it is on free tv with SpikeTV so it may be shown over here either on bravo or the fight network but im unsure. Normally the day after the fights are on the interweb anyways matey.


----------

